# Eating fish from clinton river



## wcalcaterra (Jan 25, 2007)

Keep in mind that the fish do not spend their whole lives in the river, the are only in there for a short period to spawn. I am not a biologist, but I would believe that the fish wouldn't get contaminated that fast.


----------



## USMarine1171 (Feb 16, 2007)

Refer to the fish consumption guide:

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/FishAdvisory03_67354_7.pdf

Interesting to note that the guidelines say you should NEVER eat a muskie from LSC, but there are no limits on steelhead from the Clinton. The guidelines also state carp are fine from the Clinton. They also state you should NEVER eat Lake Trout over 22" from Lake Huron.

I think some of you need to renew your memberships to PETA. Don't let your past impressions influence your judgement about the qaulity of fish from the Clinton.


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

Can't be any worse than eating fast food or other processed foods filled with preservatives and hydrogenated oils. Now that stuff is toxic and some people eat it every single day without thinking twice.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

WHITE BEAR said:


> Can't be any worse than eating fast food or other processed foods filled with preservatives and hydrogenated oils. Now that stuff is toxic and some people eat it every single day without thinking twice.


fast foods dont contain heavy metals,dioxins,pcb`s and other carsonigens.Sorry Im not a professor I spelled the c word wrong.They are more of threat to your health than stuff in fast food.Nervous system dissorders,birth defects and brain damage over time especialy with younger children.:yikes: These nasty materials accumilate in the body and cause bad things to happen.Remember when the pcb laden fire retardent got mixed up with feed for the states dairy heard?:SHOCKED: Like how in the heck did that happen anyways? Anyways we were all advised not to drink alot of milk or eat much beef because of it.I met a guy who told me a while back that there was a warning to not eat walleye out of the st clair river because of excessive amounts of mercury contamination.He said I ate them and Im fine but his faced was all deformed and he talked slow then ended up dying from cancer in his 60`s:yikes: Was it caused from eating the fish or something else he was exposed to over his life time,well I dont know but it makes you wonder about what he said about the fish and how much of them he used to eat. :help:


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

swmfdotcom said:


> ofcourse erie is know for retarded fish.


where do you get that from?


----------



## ImaRedneck (Jan 7, 2003)

I used to drive a truck in the 1980's, we delivered hoses and fittings to a place called " Liquid disposal corp" on the West side of Ryan. They were just South of the river and what used to be "Swiss valley park". If I recall correctly they had dredged the land, laid down tarps and took in all kinds of nasty stuff. After they closed I heard that employees got sick and or died. To this day there are vent pipes on the downside from that site sticking out of the ground, on occasion I've seen DEQ guys checking them. I talked to one a few years back and he wasn't saying much. I personally don't eat fish from there and when I fish it for sport I wear my second rate waders.
*******


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

OK the fish aren't in the river that long but does anybody take fish or any food for that matter and keep it in the toilet bowl for a while before you eat it? If so how long are you willing to let fish sit in the toilet before you eat it?


----------



## WHITE BEAR (Jan 12, 2005)

The hydrogenated oils(transfats) are carcinogenic.


----------



## wcalcaterra (Jan 25, 2007)

mattm said:


> OK the fish aren't in the river that long but does anybody take fish or any food for that matter and keep it in the toilet bowl for a while before you eat it? If so how long are you willing to let fish sit in the toilet before you eat it?


no more than 3 to 4 weeks!

How Dirty is your toilet? Try Flushing it:lol: !


----------



## StClairMuskrat (Aug 22, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Cleanest water in the house is from your toilet. If ya dont believe that test it. U would be surprised.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

USMarine1171 said:


> Refer to the fish consumption guide:
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/FishAdvisory03_67354_7.pdf
> 
> ...


Very good point and good post. Type of fish and age are biggest factors in determining contamination levels. Oily fish ..............whew...


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

All of this talk of pollutants makes me want a beer and a smoke:evilsmile .:lol:


----------



## wcalcaterra (Jan 25, 2007)

StClairMuskrat said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Cleanest water in the house is from your toilet. If ya dont believe that test it. U would be surprised.


I don't know about you, but when I have a party at my house I throw the beer in one of the toilets and fill it with ice!!!! Sometimes at we use it for a punch bowl!!:coolgleam


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :lol:


----------



## Pat S. (Feb 28, 2007)

dont eat the fish from the clinton river i heard the fish have sex in that water


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Pat S. said:


> dont eat the fish from the clinton river i heard the fish have sex in that water


Is that toxic ?


----------



## wcalcaterra (Jan 25, 2007)

Pat S. said:


> dont eat the fish from the clinton river i heard the fish have sex in that water


I ate some fish from there!! WHAT DO I DO??


----------



## jsopfe (Jan 21, 2007)

^ dont you have work to do? :shhh:


----------



## kgibby91 (Mar 7, 2007)

wow:yikes:


----------



## StClairMuskrat (Aug 22, 2006)

Hows my glow? I should eat more not nearly glowing enuff for some night fishin. Saves on batteries.:corkysm55


----------



## wcalcaterra (Jan 25, 2007)

:gaga:


jsopfe said:


> ^ dont you have work to do? :shhh:


I am on lunch!!:smile-mad


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

wcalcaterra said:


> I ate some fish from there!! WHAT DO I DO??


Make sure use birth control if you ate the fish after they had sex there.We dont need that getting into human genepool:lol:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

stinger63 said:


> Make sure use birth control if you ate the fish after they had sex there.We dont need that getting into human genepool:lol:


I have now changed my opinon on eating fisd from this river eat all you want they cant posibly be that bad.


----------

